# Start Recording - Add Late Start Options



## tkolarik (Aug 30, 2005)

There are a lot of shows that my child like to watch/record but they begin after shows or commercials that are not always acceptable to him to view. It would be great if Tivo added the option to not only start OnTime and Early but also Late, 30-second, one or two minutes.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

And maybe 1-3 hours, for sporting events


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

tkolarik said:


> There are a lot of shows that my child like to watch/record but they begin after shows or commercials that are not always acceptable to him to view. It would be great if Tivo added the option to not only start OnTime and Early but also Late, 30-second, one or two minutes.


Actually I would like this for a different reason.

CBS Football on Sunday.....and everything starts late.

If the game runs late (as it always does), then everything is time shifted.

At that point, no reason to get 30 minutes - up to 60 minutes one time - of the trailing program. I always adjust my end time on the fly, but it really pisses me off I cannot adjust Start Time into the - side of things.

As thus I have an extra 30 minutes or so of the preceding program in front of 60 minutes, Madame Secretary, Good Wife and CSI.

Also, when Obama did a TV appearance from White House that last 15 or 20 minutes last month, same thing happened.

So I agree - a late start time SHOULD be an option.


----------

